# GroundHog Day!



## RJJ (Feb 1, 2011)

So who thinks winter is over? 2/1 odds he doesn't see his shadow!


----------



## Yankee (Feb 1, 2011)

I think mine is going to die of snow inhalation


----------



## cda (Feb 1, 2011)

I think they need to open the position and take new applicants

This one seems to be falling down on the job

Maybe a skunk or moutain lion???


----------



## rshuey (Feb 1, 2011)

Usually, it's noth the shadow of the groundhog we see. it's actually the shadow from the can of beer the guy sat down before picking up Phil.  haha


----------



## Alias (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, the robins sure are thick in my part of the country.   Snow is fairly well melted, but, the temps at night are in the teens.  Brrrrr!

Sue, in the frozen high desert


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 1, 2011)

Its snowing outside right now - just changed over from sleet and freezing rain.  There's about 1/2 inch of ice on everything and we're expecting 10-20 inches of snow depending on where you are in a 50 mile drive. Tomorrow the winds are expected to be around 30 mph and temperatures around zero.

I don't think our groundhog will be able to find the entrance to the burrow.

(I know I wouldn't want to!).


----------



## pwood (Feb 1, 2011)

Gene Boecker said:
			
		

> Its snowing outside right now - just changed over from sleet and freezing rain. There's about 1/2 inch of ice on everything and we're expecting 10-20 inches of snow depending on where you are in a 50 mile drive. Tomorrow the winds are expected to be around 30 mph and temperatures around zero. I don't think our groundhog will be able to find the entrance to the burrow.
> 
> (I know I wouldn't want to!).


sounds like you all in the midwest are in for some fun. stock up on beer and beans and tums! good luck, glad it is not us:mrgreen:


----------



## Paul Sweet (Feb 1, 2011)

If the groundhog sees his shadow we will have six more long, cold, hard weeks of winter.  If he doesn't see his shadow, winter will be over in just a month and a half.


----------



## FredK (Feb 1, 2011)

Paul Sweet said:
			
		

> If the groundhog sees his shadow we will have six more long, cold, hard weeks of winter.  If he doesn't see his shadow, winter will be over in just a month and a half.


Well that clears it up.


----------



## High Desert (Feb 1, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Groundhogs


----------



## jpranch (Feb 1, 2011)

I have nothing against Phil but winter is never over until the middle of May!


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks, Paul.

Now, I'll back to holding my breath. . . .


----------



## RJJ (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow! Now I am not the brightest light bulb on the shelf. But is there a difference between 6 hard week of winter and 6 weeks of winter?

And the hog always has a shadow from the lights associated with the TV camara.


----------



## jpranch (Feb 1, 2011)

View attachment 761

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Ya just gotta love Phil!

View attachment 369


View attachment 369


/monthly_2011_02/phil.jpg.c5edecb464ebd3ab01e0cc5f3c2323ef.jpg


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 1, 2011)

We have gusts at 35 and whiteouts on the interstate currently.  Expecting 20" by 7 PM tomorrow.  Our ground hogs said stuff it Phil and halled butt for Mexico.  Be safe out there and yes regardless I'll be working tomorrow.


----------



## JBI (Feb 1, 2011)

Last 'spring' after all the snow was gone, we had a brutal storm that dumped over a foot of snow. Winter is over when it's over. Ni sooner, no later. Heck, we got 2" on Mother's Day several years ago...


----------



## RJJ (Feb 2, 2011)

Well! PA Phil didn't see his shadow! So spring is 6 weeks away! Now I don't think I would bet the ranch on that!


----------



## cda (Feb 2, 2011)

SO did you see YOUR shadow today??????????????


----------



## mjesse (Feb 2, 2011)

Didn't see my shadow this morning..


----------



## Alias (Feb 2, 2011)

cda said:
			
		

> SO did you see YOUR shadow today??????????????


Yep. All of you are getting precip, we have bone numbing sunny chilly weather, about -4 last night, with no snow. And I get to have HOW many more weeks of this crap????? itty

Just kiddin' folks.......I grew up in the Chicago area, lived in Green Bay, and parts of the Lower Peculiar.

Sue :cowboy


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 2, 2011)

Mjesse,

Ok call me smart A$$ but I do see a distinct demarcation just slightly to the right under the arm pit.  Looks like six more weeks there too.  We're going to have below temps for a few days on the back side of this................still snowing ...............hence my being here


----------



## Frank (Feb 2, 2011)

64 and sunshine here now and I am stuck in the office.

Back to freezing tonight.


----------



## mjesse (Feb 3, 2011)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Mjesse,Ok call me smart A$$ but I do see a distinct demarcation just slightly to the right under the arm pit.  Looks like six more weeks there too.  We're going to have below temps for a few days on the back side of this................still snowing ...............hence my being here


That must be from the coach light on my garage. Shadows created by CFL's shall not count against the calculation of days left in winter  

mj


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice MJ and always thinking fire safety, be sure to check that the CFL is listed for outdoor use and pendent type


----------

